

Bing sends login information unencrypted - ankushio

Login page : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blogs.bing.com&#x2F;wp-login.php<p>Screenshot of sending login data over plain text : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;dkVEFa7.png
======
com2kid
Is there even a way to create a public account on this service? Or is that an
employee login? (If so it isn't using any of the standard Microsoft federated
account logins, since it is WP based not too surprising).

------
ddorian43
Please correct the title by including "Bing blogs"

~~~
ankushio
I am logged in and I don't see an option to 'edit'
[https://i.imgur.com/tV96G2T.png](https://i.imgur.com/tV96G2T.png)

